
A new form of gold, almost as light as air - awqrre
https://www.ethz.ch/en/news-and-events/eth-news/news/2015/11/a-new-form-of-real-gold-almost-as-light-as-air.html
======
iokevins
So-called gold aerogel: 98 parts air, two parts gold and milk protein fibrils.
A novel drying technique, using carbon dioxide, produces the homogeneous gold
structure. Advantages: lighter weight, smaller material requirement, and
porous structure.

~~~
pervycreeper
Applications aside from jewelry?

~~~
Benjamin_Dobell
Article says pressure sensors, and also to efficiently act as a catalyst in
chemical reactions requiring gold - Admittedly I'm not sure why this form of
gold is superior as a catalyst.

~~~
Cerium
Catalysts are not consumed. The effect is dependent on contact, so like the
platinum in a catalytic converter the goal is surface area at minimum cost.

------
p1mrx
Would porous gold be able to store a liquid, such as latinum?

~~~
ASalazarMX
You made me learn that latinum is a silvery liquid.

------
Wintamute
I'm having a lot of fun reading this article in my head in a faux Swiss/German
accent. Love the phrasing :)

